# Bearded Dragon Coffee Table



## karldonteljameswoods (Mar 23, 2012)

Afternoon all.
About 6 months ago we purchased a bearded dragon and I built a coffee table for him to live in. I have just finished painting the outside, and would like to gain general opinion.

The tank is 44" x 20" x 18" it has a 100w bulb at one end for heat, with UV along the length. also has an led spot light which comes one about 5 minutes before the main lamp, and stays on for about 40 minutes after it, then come back on about 30 minutes before the main light then switches off again about 5 after the main light to try and maintain "dusk and dawn" I have two 60mm fans which come on for 15 minutes at a time every four hours to give him fresh air. The top glass is raised by 5mm from the top of the tank to allow air some heat to escape. He also has a network camera in his tank.

Live view / - AXIS 205 Network Camera version 4.05

So whats the verdict?


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

karldonteljameswoods said:


> Afternoon all.
> About 6 months ago we purchased a bearded dragon and I built a coffee table for him to live in. I have just finished painting the outside, and would like to gain general opinion.
> 
> The tank is 44" x 20" x 18" it has a 100w bulb at one end for heat, with UV along the length. also has an led spot light which comes one about 5 minutes before the main lamp, and stays on for about 40 minutes after it, then come back on about 30 minutes before the main light then switches off again about 5 after the main light to try and maintain "dusk and dawn" I have two 60mm fans which come on for 15 minutes at a time every four hours to give him fresh air. The top glass is raised by 5mm from the top of the tank to allow air some heat to escape. He also has a network camera in his tank.
> ...


I think that's an excellent design, looks very nice.
Been thinking of doing something very similar. But just gotta get my other vivs done first!


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

That's great. Id love one.


----------



## karldonteljameswoods (Mar 23, 2012)

There is only one power cable and one ethernet cable, the rest of the cables and timers are all built into the cabinet. Did the cam link work for everyone? I know an active x control is required, but that only takes 30 seconds to install.


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

I just looked on my iPod and I think it only shows the most recent picture. Is your beardie hiding???


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

karldonteljameswoods said:


> There is only one power cable and one ethernet cable, the rest of the cables and timers are all built into the cabinet. Did the cam link work for everyone? I know an active x control is required, but that only takes 30 seconds to install.


Yeah it worked mate, nice design, I might take a little bit of inspiration from yours. I'm still deciding what I'm going to put in my coffee table viv. Probably Leopard Geckos/or Leopard lizards...hmm!


----------



## iggy2011 (Nov 15, 2011)

thats pretty dam cool if you ask me... nice 1:2thumb:


----------



## spuddastu (Nov 9, 2008)

My friend is half way through his and he is having green anoles


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

i'm gonna do this when i run out of space, 
just buid a fancy viv... stick it in the middle of the lounge... and hey presto!!!! call it a coffe table the misses is non the wiser:2thumb:


----------



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

Very cool dude


----------



## Oxide (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice indeed. :2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

camera works fine,
viv looks awesome


----------



## karldonteljameswoods (Mar 23, 2012)

dinostore said:


> i'm gonna do this when i run out of space,
> just buid a fancy viv... stick it in the middle of the lounge... and hey presto!!!! call it a coffe table the misses is non the wiser:2thumb:


I'm not sure if this was supposed to be sarcastic or not, the dragon is actually my other halfs, and she loves the table, as do our two four year olds and most of our friends. 

I'm glad that quite a few other people are impressed. It has a custom background too which has C B B in it for "Captain Blue Beard" My other half done the backgound, we also made two basking platforms and steps, and although he liked them, we figured he needed the floor space more.

The camera doesnt quite cover the entire enclosure because of the angle of them lens, and for the life of me i cannot find a wide angle lens. but it is a simple Axis camera. I Have another ready for when we finally finish the Snake Enclosure, just having some temp problems with that. But i will post a link as soon as that is finished.


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

karldonteljameswoods said:


> I'm not sure if this was supposed to be sarcastic or not,


it wasnt,
i did mean thats a great idea-as when i finally run out of sapce i can use this as an excuse to fit one more in


----------



## karldonteljameswoods (Mar 23, 2012)

dinostore said:


> it wasnt,
> i did mean thats a great idea-as when i finally run out of sapce i can use this as an excuse to fit one more in


Thank you. Sorry bad day at work and a little stressed. I'm glad to hear that people like it. i'm very proud of it, especially considering i got an "F" at GCSE Design Tech, i just wish i could show my old teacher!! LOL


----------

